# When you can't beat it...



## cnirenberg (Dec 6, 2011)

Just like there are many ways of making pens and the pieces that comprise them, There are just as many ways of holding them when either cutting them to size or adjusting them.  I have typically liked to use a tap as a mandrel when making caps, sections and nibs.  well just to be different I cut a piece of Delrin and drilled/tapped it to fit a M10x1.  I wanted to try using it as a "chuck" when cutting a finial.  It was too small for the tap method.  After I cut it to the size and shape I wanted, it was well attached to the "chuck".  I used Breakfree and some other oil based thread unlockers to release the 2 attached pieces to no avail.  Gripping the pieces was pretty difficult.  Possibly a modified oil wrench would do the trick.  Hammers also work, but the results are spotty-hence the subject title.

I was turning PVC and kept it fairly cool when turning so I'm fairly sure it didn't melt.  The tenon and drill sizes were within the tolerances from a previous post by George and Mike Redburn.  Anybody have another suggestion or would like to share feel free.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 6, 2011)

I know that delrin and UHMW like to stretch when tapped. I dont have experience with pvc. I have made Delrin thread inserts before and found that freezing them before tapping them made it easier.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 6, 2011)

They didn't melt, when you were cutting you were actually tightening them together more. Try putting a washer between the "chuck" and the part. Also, you could try a little lube like Pam or soapy water on the threads. It's still going to try to tighten but it might make it easier to get the parts apart.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 6, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> They didn't melt, when you were cutting you were actually tightening them together more. Try putting a washer between the "chuck" and the part. Also, you could try a little lube like Pam or soapy water on the threads. It's still going to try to tighten but it might make it easier to get the parts apart.



Mike,
I think you are right on, in that I had to shorten the piece, tightening it even more, which in fact made it even more diffucult to get a grip on it.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 6, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I know that delrin and UHMW like to stretch when tapped. I dont have experience with pvc. I have made Delrin thread inserts before and found that freezing them before tapping them made it easier.



That's what I did with some UHMWPE.  What a PIA, I won't do that again to soon.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2011)

Cris, I got into Susannes kitchen one time and, grabbed a Neoprene jar lid gripper. It's about 1/8" thick. I wrapped it around the nib and, used some pliers to grip the neoprene uhhh......nib remover:biggrin: No damage at all to the nib.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 6, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Cris, I got into Susannes kitchen one time and, grabbed a Neoprene jar lid gripper. It's about 1/8" thick. I wrapped it around the nib and, used some pliers to grip the neoprene uhhh......nib remover:biggrin: No damage at all to the nib.



Yeah,
I got to get one of those.   I used a Stanley, uhhhh.... nib remover, Ball peen of course.  No comment on the damage......


----------



## TonyBal (Dec 19, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > I know that delrin and UHMW like to stretch when tapped. I dont have experience with pvc. I have made Delrin thread inserts before and found that freezing them before tapping them made it easier.
> ...


 
I thought this was some kind of acronym, like PIA. :biggrin:


----------

